# Is this "progress?"



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Unfortunately Atelier Grigorian, Toronto's last classical and jazz record store, is going on-line only and the location in Yorkville near Bloor and Yonge Street will be closing this June. For "live" shopping here there are still some used record stores in Toronto.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

That’s too bad. There was always a special thrill and sense of anticipation by walking into a real shop and making a few unexpected discoveries perhaps at bargain prices. Online shopping can be convenient, but it doesn’t have as much soul.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Record/CD stores and bookstores
Are becoming dinosaurs (now that was poetic). 

We have a vague few around here.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Roger Knox said:


> Unfortunately Atelier Grigorian, Toronto's last classical and jazz record store, is going on-line only and the location in Yorkville near Bloor and Yonge Street will be closing this June. For "live" shopping here there are still some used record stores in Toronto.


I consider it progress, with a sacrifice that is.
The "live" part is sacrificed.
The gain is selection.
Whether it be music, video, or books - I will gladly accept the sacrifice given online availability gives me access to infinitely more that is worth-my-dollar (emphasis on "my") than I have ever found in brick-and-mortar stores, even when they were at their highest ceiling in terms of onsite inventory. There is quite simply no comparison.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Rmathuln said:


> I consider it progress, with a sacrifice that is.
> The "live" part is sacrificed.
> The gain is selection.


In this case, I've met and re-met a lot of people with similar interests there, and have had some interesting conversations -- will miss the community. For now -- a large inventory on sale.


----------

